# Mystery spawn



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

We have had a mystery betta spawn where babies literally appeared in my divided male betta setup. Father is a DTHM who know is who mother is.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

? Is he divided with any females on the other side of the divider? Are there guppies maybe?


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> ? Is he divided with any females on the other side of the divider? Are there guppies maybe?


No they are definitely bettas and thei are no females


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

Any plakats?

Without getting too far into the birds and the bees, something in there must be a male and something must be a female. Unless there's something you're not telling us, the only way I can see this as a possibility is if you have a mis-sexed plakat in there.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

+1. You need a male and a female present in the tank to have baby bettas. If there are only a few fry, I suppose the male could have held eggs/fry in his mouth, but he'd still need to have had extended contact with a female in the recent past. Have you put him in the same tank with any females? 

The most likely thing is that there's a missexed female in there. I've seen female HMs with fins so long, they were indistinguishable from male plakats, unless you knew what to look for.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

If you look at his post in the breeding section, it says his dad was pet sitting. I personally suspect shenanigans on his dad's part...although maybe not. Parents are human, too.


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

No the tank has my make halfmoon double tail, a halfmoon, a halfmoon elephamt eat, and another halfmoon. The male had come in contact with a female about a week prior to me leaving for vacation although they were only together for a few minutes and did not spawn.


----------

